# mma shops?



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Do any of you know of any mma shops around the midlands?

cos id like somewhere i can actually have a luck around


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

There is a store in coventry market, other than that, no proper stores .. just stores at gyms like bushido and utc .. I think there defo needs to be one in brum or notts


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

I thought it was bizarre i couldnt find one.

possible business venture jeevan? haha


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Im gonna talk to a well off friend of mine and see if he would be willing to invest in me

we really do need a proper shp open, especially as the Midlands will be the home of uk mma


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

can i get a shop assistant job? ill happily work for minimum wage in an mma shop lol


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

There is TKO-sports on the Foleshill road in Cov, it is okay but phone first to see cause there stock is limited.

But by far the best shop I have ever been to is martialartshop.co.uk's unit/store in the Sutton Coldfield area of Brum. It is on Marsden Road (or Lane..) right off the A452, just after Chester Road Rail Station as if you were going from Castle Vale.

Very well stocked store but only open weekdays I think.


----------

